# Jeepers Creeper's-style Scarecrow 7ft PVC Prop



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

It's one I did a while ago but remains effective. I use it every year. It's creepy. ToT's and parents alike know what it reminds them of. It's meant to use simple store-bought costume pieces to give the effect of what it looks like on the Jeeper's Creepers 2 DVD cover and opening scene. The key is to make his head/skull bend down with two 45 deg angle PVC connectors. The large cowboy hat helps a lot (I haven't been able to find one that large since). I think I'm going to velcro the wig onto the skull and pin the hat on him because last year it got a little windy. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34EdoSbGCtk


----------

